# GOSM Big Block NOTES



## sqwib (May 27, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Received My Big Block last Friday and played a little.

GOSM BB Blog

You can use the Take Me Back Now! Links.

Smoking Meat Forums is the first link SMF.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 27, 2010)

I'm very glad that you got your own GOSM. I have had one for maybe 3-4 years now and I still use it but for the small low temp smokes. It is a really nice smoker and I used and abused mine for a long time too. You will really enjoy yours too.


----------



## mofo (May 27, 2010)

Enjoyed the blog and have bookmarked it...


----------



## desi (May 27, 2010)

Very nice blog.  Very informative.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 14, 2010)

I should have mine delivered in a few days (I can't wait!!!).  *Can somebody please verify that the dimensions given by the manufacturer are the dimensions of the legs (when it comes to width and depth) and not the body of the unit?*   I just prepared a pad for mine (with pavers and bricks) and I want to make sure I have the legs centered on the pavers.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2010)

I Think the dimensions are for the actual cooking chamber
[*]Dimension: 21" x 29" x 45.2"[*]Get a few more pavers.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't measure but after placing it on the "patio" I think the dimensions are of the legs.  It went exactly where I planned it.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2010)

You may be correct I am gonna measure today and post the info on my blog, thanks for the update.

Looking at he site I think they are the outside dimensions

Dimension: 21" x 29" x 45.2", because the door is 36" high and overall id 45.2, I will confirm this to update my blog.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 16, 2010)

The cab itself is 16"X24".  The feet are over 22"X30" (I can't remember exactly but each dimension is over what I just specified).

So I have no idea where they get their dimensions from but they aren't logical in any way (according to my GOSM BB and my tape).


----------



## biaviian (Jun 16, 2010)

Any idea on what I can use in place of those "push washers" to keep the thermometer in place?  I am missing one of those washers.


----------



## erain (Jun 16, 2010)

Biaviian said:


> Any idea on what I can use in place of those "push washers" to keep the thermometer in place?  I am missing one of those washers.


those are push nuts, pal nuts or speed nuts lol... should be able to get at any good hardware store or auto body shop, now days lotsa trim is glued on but back a few years the push nuts were the common fastener for auto trim pieces.

just for some pictures of the different styles...

http://aaronspushnuts.com/


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2010)

Biaviian said:


> Any idea on what I can use in place of those "push washers" to keep the thermometer in place?  I am missing one of those washers.


You could contact them and have them send you a few in the mail. They have helped me out

Landman USA Info:

Call us at 1-877-3GRILLS
(1-877-347-4557)

Address: 101 Old Mill Rd.- Building 300
Cartersville, GA 30120
Local Phone: (770) 606-8903
Fax: (770) 606-8112

Email: [email protected]


----------



## biaviian (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm seasoning mine now.  I was able to hone in on 230 in 10 minutes and hold it for 45.  Now I'm getting the "spot" for 240 figured out and will hold that.  I'm amazed at how easy it is to control the temp and hold it.  The recovery rate is also amazing (especially being empty).


----------



## jerseyshovel (Jun 16, 2010)

Recieved mine Friday. Took it out of the box today and the thing looks like it fell off a truck, at 80 mph, and proceeded to fall down a cliff. Even the right side of the racks that the hold the chip tray and water pan is severely bent. Bass Pro Shop was great! will Fedex another one  out to me for tomorrow. Hopefully will get it going this weekend. Oh I'm a complete newbie when it comes to smoking so hopefully you guys can steer me in the right direction!

JS


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello, and welcome to the SMF. When you have a chance, drop by roll call and introduce yourself. This will give everyone a chance yo greet you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 17, 2010)

JerseyShovel said:


> Recieved mine Friday. Took it out of the box today and the thing looks like it fell off a truck, at 80 mph, and proceeded to fall down a cliff. Even the right side of the racks that the hold the chip tray and water pan is severely bent. Bass Pro Shop was great! will Fedex another one  out to me for tomorrow. Hopefully will get it going this weekend. Oh I'm a complete newbie when it comes to smoking so hopefully you guys can steer me in the right direction!
> 
> JS


Js welcome and here are some notes I took with my GOSM, I update the blog every now and then.

*GOSM BLOG*

That sucks, Mine arrived with a scratch and a dent that I banged out, the thermometer was also smashed, they are replacing the thermometer.


----------



## jerseyshovel (Jun 17, 2010)

@sqwib... was reading you blog last good info. also was looking at your pics. your gonna have point me to some of those recipes with captain morgan them.... the captain is my friend.


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jun 30, 2010)

@sqwib- I received my GOSM BB yesterday from BassPro. On sale for $179.99, online coupon code for -$20. Total inc. shipping around $195. It had a few dents(I expected as much, considering all I've read online). So I called BassPro and got 15% discount. In the end, about $168. I have been reading a lot, since it's my first smoker, and tonight I followed your seasoning process. 

Thanks for the info, hopefully all goes well this Independence Day weekend camping trip and inaugural smoke!


----------



## smokeshow (Jun 30, 2010)

I have been lurking this site for the past couple of weeks...  After reading all the good things about the GOSM, I bought one yesterday from Bass Pro that is scheduled to arrive on July 6th. For $200, it seems to be the best deal out there.  I also like that it is propane, which aside from convenience should make it easier to keep the heat consistent.

My wife is gonna flip when she sees how big this thing is!


----------



## deannc (Jul 1, 2010)

SmokeShow - I think you'll really enjoy the BB GOSM! I received mine about 3 weeks ago and I love it!  You are correct about the consistent heat and the recovery time after opening the door etc is quite quick!  Congrats on the new smoker!  Drop on by Roll Call and introduce yourself.


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey SQWIB, I really enjoyed your blog and especially loved the pictures at the end. I hope that new BB is treating you well... Your beans looked awesome, that's one thing I have yet to try out in my smoker... Since I'm new to the smoking gig, I've been focused on the meats and less on the sides. Do you think you could point me in the right direction and maybe provide me with a link to a recipe I can start with? As always, your assistance is more than appreciated!!!  Cheers, Johnny K. aka JohnnyBigSmoke


----------



## biaviian (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is one that everybody seems to love.  I haven't tried it yet.  Even putting Bush's beans in the smoker makes them amazing(er).  Just note that they will get thick so you want to thin the sauce a bit (if you are using straight out of the can).

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans


----------



## deannc (Jul 2, 2010)

BigSmoke, I definitely second Biaviian's suggestion on the Wicked Baked Beans Biaviian linked above.  They are delicious!


----------



## richc (Jul 2, 2010)

These are by far my favorite beans. I have the cookbook they come from and it's great. 

http://www.recipelink.com/cookbooks/2004/1580082653_2.html

You can substitute your own BBQ sauce for the "Mutha Sauce", or use this recipe to make it

http://www.recipelink.com/cookbooks/2004/1580082653_4.html


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks a bunch guys, I have plenty of work cut out for me!!! At least i wont be bored this weekend... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'll let you know what I come up with!  Have a great 4th of July!!!

Cheers,

Johnny K.


----------



## scpmore (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a Wellbuilt electric (new) and have a bag of chicken quarters I would like to serve up tomorrow for the 4th. Does anyone have a good recipe I could try for my first chicken try? I sure would appreciate any replies.

Thanks,

scpmore


----------



## scpmore (Jul 4, 2010)

I found an article where someone had sprayed the chicken pieces with Pam and then added the dry rub. I did this for my July 4th cookout for the grands and great-grands. You won't believe how good the chicken turned out! I am always open to new things to do with my smoker!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 6, 2010)

SharonaZamboni said:


> @sqwib- I received my GOSM BB yesterday from BassPro. On sale for $179.99, online coupon code for -$20. Total inc. shipping around $195. It had a few dents(I expected as much, considering all I've read online). So I called BassPro and got 15% discount. In the end, about $168. I have been reading a lot, since it's my first smoker, and tonight I followed your seasoning process.
> 
> Thanks for the info, hopefully all goes well this Independence Day weekend camping trip and inaugural smoke!


Awesome price.

A lot will season with oil, the only oil I use is I spray Pam on the racks and the drip pan.


----------



## barneypoo69 (Feb 9, 2011)

SQWIB, sure would love to know how your secret on those pork ribs you did on that blog. They look outstanding. Found your blog & this thread by doing a google search on GOSM........your blog was at the top of the list.


----------

